# charles daly 1911 sights



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I have a Charles Daly 1911 and was wondering what sights would be the best for the gun see im replacing the worn out low profile sights for a set of regular 3 dot sights or night sights but dont know where to look


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Check out the "Charles Daly" section on 1911 Forum. Someone there may help.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a solution to your problem. Go to www.novakguns.com & check-out their sight offerings. Ship your slide to them. They will mill the slide, install the new sights, & get it back to you in 10 work days or less. Have used novak's several times in the past 25 years & they are excellent. Trust me on this one!!!!!!!

Btw: Your "charles daly" is just the name on the slide---it is simply a clone of mr. Browning's original pistol that was first made by colt in hartford, conn. It is a 1911a1 period !!!!!!!


----------

